# I wish i had a 50,000 gal new world cichlid tank



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no clue what fish i would get but a 50,000gal new world cichlid tank would be beast haha! Any suggestions haha this is just for fun lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

A 50,000 gallon tank.......................clown loaches....along with a few others.....
and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of tetras....and 50,000 cardinal tetras.....
oh yeah...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Oscars ftw 
an lots of them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In that size tank you could have "real" pike cichlids, not just dwarfs.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh noooo! A tank this size would get me into all sorts of trouble! I would make a complete ecosystem. It would start as a saltwater island. The island would have beaches, plants, and a mini fresh water system built into it. Freshwater top offs would be fed into the salt system via streams plugged into sensors that monitored salinity. It would be like this...but on a massive scale. I could chill on the beach in my aquarium. 
[yt]rj2dTLgXddU[/yt]


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya i agree with emc7 and weedkiller. I will definetly have oscars prob about ten. And jags, dovi, devils, pike, arowana, red tail cats, umbees, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

grogan said:


> Oh noooo! A tank this size would get me into all sorts of trouble! I would make a complete ecosystem. It would start as a saltwater island. The island would have beaches, plants, and a mini fresh water system built into it. Freshwater top offs would be fed into the salt system via streams plugged into sensors that monitored salinity. It would be like this...but on a massive scale. I could chill on the beach in my aquarium.
> [yt]rj2dTLgXddU[/yt]


That tank in the video is the coolest thing ever! And you have a great idea on what you would put in your 50,000 gal tank! 

I would either make a completly giant, functional coral reef ecosystem with loads of fish, inverts and rare corals or an Amazonian ecosystem with crazy giant fish like the arapaima or piraiba catfish!


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya i would love to have a tank that big lol. And ya i forgot about arapaims haha. Snakeheads are pretty cool too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

